#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  Montagem provedor de internet

## IsmaelDiaz

Olá, quero montar um provedor de internet.

Vou usar o "Mikrotik Routerboard Rb 2011uias-Rm L5" para gerenciar e na torre 4 antenas "Painel Setorial 17 Dbi 5.8 Ghz Mm-5817s90 Aquário"

O que mais preciso? Quais equipamentos e se esse RouterBoard com essas antenas vou conseguir montar o provedor de internet?

A antena Setorial ali vem só a antena... Poderiam por favor me dizer o que colocar nessa antena até na RouterBoar!
Pois essa Setorial usa Pigtail então deve precisar de algum outro aparelho pra funcionar.

Quais equipamentos preciso mais?
E se essa Setorial e RouterBoard fiz uma boa escolha de equipamento.

Desde ja, agradeço!

Obs: Sou novato nessas áreas.

----------


## lleonardo

Rapaz, entendo seu entusiasmo, mas acho que antes de começar, vai ter que aprender mais sobre essa área, nada impossível, mas não é pouca coisa. Na antena setorial você vai ter que colocar um rádio, como ubiquiti, mikrotik, cambium, etc. Pesquise sobre os mesmos.

----------


## sphreak

Ta faltando os radios para essas antenas ai. Rocket M5 seria ideal.
Outra coisa... essas antenas da Aquario são para radios SISO... de polarização unica... gaste um pouco mais e invista em paineis Ubiquiti ou Maxxgain de dupla polarização. Então esses paineis Aquario não considero boa escolha.


Voce vai colocar 4 paineis ja para atingir 360 graus em volta da torre? Ja projetou os sistemas de alimentação de energia? Teu link vai chegar como? Proteção contra descargas eletricas, para raios e aterramento? 

Muita coisa ai ainda amigo! 

Em qual estado vai implantar esse provedor?

Enviado via SM-J110L usando UnderLinux App

----------


## IsmaelDiaz

Poderia me indicar um radio para essa antena Setorial?

Tava pensando em um da Ubiquiti

Tou comessando e ainda vou estudar bastante sobre o assunto antes de iniciar o projeto.

Então é assim?...
Na antena setorial coloco um radio... O Pigtail conecta na setorial e no Radio e sai um cabo LAN para o Mikrotik para fazer a configuração do AP?

Se tiver algum link ou video no Youtube agradeço se passar.

E obrigado pela ajuda.

----------


## IsmaelDiaz

Sim amigo ainda falta muita coisa ai to pesquisando o que precisa tudo antes e como fazer...

Sim... 4 Painel para pegar 360 Graus

Ainda não projeteis os de energia, se poder dar umas ducas sobre isso agradeço

Vou tentar de inicio usando net de um provedor de internet existente pra ver se tudo flui legal ai provavelmente uma ADLS quebraria o galho bem e futuramente um Link de internet

Ainda vou fazer os planejamentos das estruturas ai to vendo tudo que precisa

Se poder me indicar tudo que precisa eu agradeço amigo

----------


## IsmaelDiaz

De inicio eu pensei em usar 4 PowerBeam para fazer isso porem reparei que ela pega um sinal em graus curto e pareci que só serve para fazer 'ponto à ponto'

----------


## IsmaelDiaz

Se poder me inicar uma antena não muito cara tipo salgado de mais para o bolso, eu preferia uma Ubiquite, se poder me indicar uma setorial da Ubiquite que me aconselha usar no Projeto te agradeço!


Vou fazer o provedor em Rondônia

----------


## sphreak

> De inicio eu pensei em usar 4 PowerBeam para fazer isso porem reparei que ela pega um sinal em graus curto e pareci que só serve para fazer 'ponto à ponto'


Estude sobre setorização e paineis setoriais... 

Qual estado está?

Enviado via SM-J110L usando UnderLinux App

----------


## IsmaelDiaz

Rondônia

----------


## sphreak

> Rondônia


Se tiver Vivo ai tente negociar algo com eles... Fuja da Oi!

Enviado via SM-J110L usando UnderLinux App

----------


## IsmaelDiaz

Aqui tem todas as operadoras.
Claro, Vivo, Oi e Tim
Porem a Oi é o que mais tem, só que a unica que não é muito boa é a Tim 

Porque fugir da Oi?

Negociar com a Vivo um Link de internet isso?
Mas sera que não vai da treta com a Vivo por não ser legalizado?

----------


## sphreak

A Oi ta falida e quase sob intervenção. Aqui no sul tem cidade que é atendida pela Oi que tá em apagão já faz um ano. Se queimar um DSLan da Oi é quase certeza que vai ficar na mão .

Tenha em mente se legalizar. Afinal de contas trabalhar ilegal nesse ramo pode te dar muita dor de cabeça (e em alguns casos até cadeia)

Dito isso, você pode negociar uma conexão empresa ou algo assim pra começar. Aqui no sul as melhores conexões xDSL são da Vivo... agora não se aí....

Enviado via SM-J110L usando UnderLinux App

----------


## IsmaelDiaz

É você tem razão, a Oi ta quase falida mesma. Tava pensando em fazer um da Claro mas não deve ser muito boa, vou tentar na Vivo porque é boa aqui também.

Sera que pra legalizar vai sair caro de mais?
Quanto é pra legalizar tudo e não correr riscos e o que precisa?

Mano, poderia me indicar todos os equipamentos para fazer o Provedor e o que precisa?

O Mikrotik quero usar o "Mikrotik Routerboard Rb 2011uias-Rm L5 "

----------


## fhayashi

Opa,

tem um cara no Youtube que tem vários pequenos vídeos mostrando como montar um ISP via rádio. 

https://www.youtube.com/user/i7telecom

Não tem nada detalhado mas dá para ter uma visão mais macro de como funcionaria uma estrutura mais simples como a que deseja montar.

----------


## IsmaelDiaz

Ja assisti varios Videos desse i7telecom

Porem ele não explica muito bem como usar o que dificulta um pouco. O que intendi la é o Mikrotik e um MK-AUT, ThunderCache, e as antenas porem a antena ele não diz quais usar pra espalhar o sinal e a confogurar tudo

----------


## fhayashi

@*IsmaelDiaz*,

Lá é só para ter uma idéia de como é a topologia de rede de um provedor simples. 

A escolha de equipamentos é bem mais complicada que isso. Depende muito do que tem em mente em termos de alcance, banda, clientes.

MK-Auth é um servidor para gerenciar e autenticar seus clientes. Para começar, não precisa, vc pode configurar direto no Mkt.

Na boa, acho que não irá encontrar um tutoria que ensine tudo de como por seu provedor no ar. Tem muita coisa para entender senão a primeira falha e ficará semanas sem acesso.

Eu recomendaria vc estudar na seguinte ordem:

- Modelo de camadas OSI (para prover internet, básico mesmo são as camadas 2 e 3).
- Protocolo TCP/IP. Tem de saber o mínimo para pelo menos saber configurar rotas, NAT, Firewall.
- Rádios, apesar de representar 90% das perguntas que vejo em quem está começando, só faz alterar alcance e banda. É a parte mais simples da Rede. Só exige instalações caprichosas.

Antes de escolher equipamentos, o mais importante é você entender o que espera que ele faça. Um Mikrotik por exemplo, você pode colocar para rotear, firewall, Load Balance, servir PPPoE, DNS e a lista vai longe.

Rádio é rádio, enlace camada 2 ou roteado. No momento, não esquenta a cabeça com o Rádio.

----------


## IsmaelDiaz

Cara muito obrigado, intendi o conceito. Vlw mesmo pela ajuda.

A estrutura que eu quero montar é para atended poucos clientes, e depois buscar mais tecnologias para almentar a carga de Clientes... É o seguinte.

O Mikrotik quero usar para fazer o roteamento e autenticação dos Clientes...

Exemplo: Vem o cabo da internet, ai va no Mikrotik que vaj jogar nas antenas para rotear o sinal e autenticar os Clientes.

Futuramente faço um Ponto A ponto e gerencio outra torre apartir dessa Principal...

O que quero é simples... Porem não sei qual tipo de antena usar e como configurar esse tal radio... nas antenas

Quero saber uma antena boa que da conta de não muitos Clientes porque vou iniciar... Só quero saber todos os equipamentos basicos que da pra botar tudo funcionando para o Cliente usar como esses Provedores de internet por ai fazem

----------


## fhayashi

Olha, não sou ISP então só trabalho com PTP hoje em dia.

No PTP quando fui comprar equipamentos escolhi as Ubiquiti porque o site era bem mais fácil de entender e escolher por specs. Só depois fui ver e para configurar a Ubiquiti é mais simples também, por sorte, caiu como uma luva. Pessoal aqui prefere mikrotik porque dá zilhões de opções para ajustar na mão. Como qualquer coisa na vida, prós e contras. Como está começando, acho melhor as mais simples de usar.

A própria Ubiquiti tem paineis de 120 graus bem baratos para poucos usuários e já suportam MIMO 2x2 e é AC. É a Litebeam 5AC 16db 120.

Para clientes, a Litebeam 5AC 23db gira em torno de 300 reais no Mercado Livre.

Veja que são equipamentos mais modestos mas que para iniciar, não vejo necessidade de nada poderoso.

Redes é igual encanamento cara. Você faz o projeto pensando nos gargalos. O menor gargalo é o gargalo do circuito inteiro. Por isso tem de parar um pouco e pensar no projeto como um todo. Sei que a empolgação é grande por um novo negócio mas cuidado. Mesmo na rede interna da empresa, de vez em quando colocamos um switch cascateado na correria e um mês depois começam os problemas de lentidão. Imagine em um ambiente de provedor com acessos remotos por rádio. Chance de BO não é tão pequena.

----------


## Bruno

Meu Deus do céu gnt não me leve a mal mais reflita 
quem quer ser medico, dentista, engenheiro, advogado, policia, juiz, delegado, promotor, ou se você quer montar uma empresa de qualquer ramo o que eles fazer ???? vai em um forum perguntando como se faz, ou estuda ????
aposto que todos vão falar estuda e não é pouco, Então porque raios quando assunto é montar provedor a maior parte correm pra um fórum fazendo cada tipo de pergunta 
por isto que quando o assunto é internet no brasil você cada coisa

----------


## fhayashi

@*Bruno*,

Problema é que as próprias propagandas de equipamentos fazem parecer que é tão simples quanto ligar um roteador wifi mas com mais "potência".

Aí vem o BO

----------


## IsmaelDiaz

Parece que essa antena Litebeam 5AC 16db 120 ja vem com radio... Então é só colocar 4 na torre e o cabo vai direto no Mikrotik e pronto?

----------


## IsmaelDiaz

São só duvidas Amigo.

----------


## Bruno

> @*Bruno*,
> 
> Problema é que as próprias propagandas de equipamentos fazem parecer que é tão simples quanto ligar um roteador wifi mas com mais "potência".
> 
> Aí vem o BO


Boa Tarde
Propaganda enganosa é um problema isto é fato mais vamos ao raciocínio 
se você quer entrar no ramo de provedor via radio e estuda o assunto aprende sobre RF, estuda sobre rede TCP/IP, protocolos de roteamento etc 
se vc ESTUDA tu não vai cair em propagandas de equipamento milagrosos 

Moral da historia nos sempre vamos cometer erros por não estudar

----------


## fhayashi

> Parece que essa antena Litebeam 5AC 16db 120 ja vem com radio... Então é só colocar 4 na torre e o cabo vai direto no Mikrotik e pronto?


Sim, já vem completinha. Rádio e antena. Só precisaria de 3. A abertura dela é de 120 graus.

----------


## fhayashi

> Boa Tarde
> Propaganda enganosa é um problema isto é fato mais vamos ao raciocínio 
> se você quer entrar no ramo de provedor via radio e estuda o assunto aprende sobre RF, estuda sobre rede TCP/IP, protocolos de roteamento etc 
> se vc ESTUDA tu não vai cair em propagandas de equipamento milagrosos 
> 
> Moral da historia nos sempre vamos cometer erros por não estudar


Estudando também vamos. kkkkkkkkkkkkk

----------


## Bruno

> Estudando também vamos. kkkkkkkkkkkkk


Não de comprar produtos pensando que é milagre não 
mais erro na hora de configurar ou digitar um ip sim kkkkk

----------


## fhayashi

Cara, problema hoje da molecada é o imediatismo. Querem tudo via tutorial e esquecem que precisa de Base.

Pegam um conceito por cima aí toda a solução fica muito frágil. Igual quando criança começa a aprender equação, o tal do corta aqui, corta ali. Cortam e nem sabem porque.

Acho que o assunto de RF é muito extenso e algumas várias coisas passam a ser tratadas de forma encapsulada mesmo. Mas o básico do básico tem de aprender mas moçada nem isso quer. Só procuram é conectar na marra.

----------


## IsmaelDiaz

Então se u colocar 3 Antenas Litebeam 5AC 16db 120 na torre e um cabo que desce la no Mikrotik e pronto o servidor ja pode funcionar?
Depois colocaria mais melhorias e tals mas pra funcionar mesmo é só isso?

Pega quantos KM de distancia da torre ela?

A maioria dos Clientes usa uma antena Ubiquiti Airgrid M5 sera que eles conseguiria se conectar ao meu provedor sem problemas?

----------


## fhayashi

@*IsmaelDiaz*,

aí já começa a entrar no projeto mais abrangente. Tem de pensar o seu.

Veja bem, como te disse, vc só está desenhando o enlace. Tem muuuuuita coisa para definir ainda. Fica difícil tentar fazer um plano sem uma base.

----------


## sphreak

> Então se u colocar 3 Antenas Litebeam 5AC 16db 120 na torre e um cabo que desce la no Mikrotik e pronto o servidor ja pode funcionar?
> Depois colocaria mais melhorias e tals mas pra funcionar mesmo é só isso?
> 
> Pega quantos KM de distancia da torre ela?
> 
> A maioria dos Clientes usa uma antena Ubiquiti Airgrid M5 sera que eles conseguiria se conectar ao meu provedor sem problemas?



Amigo...estude mais profundamente sobre wireless, protocolos, setores, AC, AN, B+G+N.

Se você colocar um painel Litebeam AC toda sua rede deverá ser AC fora o fato que tem muito equipamento AC não homologado ainda... 

Comece por baixo e vá subindo!

----------


## Bruno

@*ab5x2* eu já abandonei me da 3 tipo de jeito ruim quando leio Pega quantos KM de distancia da torre ela?, se fosse estudar sobre o assunto já não perguntaria saberia , se quer desse o trabalho de pesquisar no fórum tem umas 20 perguntas destas.

ai não estuda vem um doido e fala pega uns 5 km da torre, ai ele vai la e tenta colocar em um cliente a 2 km com um morro na frente e não funciona, ai la vem pro fórum perguntar pq não funciona, ou coloca a 4km e o sinal fica horrível modula em 6.5mb internet fica um lixo e la vem perguntar no fórum, acaba ficando escravo do forum.
O mais triste é saber que eles pensa que nos somos mala, chato, ignorante etc, mais é pro bem deles gosto de pensar que muito entende como uma critica construtiva, os que leva de outra forma quero que se lasque vai ficar sempre refém de fórum, porque não teve a capacidade de estudar

----------


## IsmaelDiaz

Obrigado pela ajuda Amigo.

Mas sera que compensa fazer mesmo com esza Ubiquite da Linha AC?

Tava pensando em usar a da Aquario Setorial que é Homologada porem parece que não vai prestar. Se colocar 4 pega 360 Graus mas sera que compensa usar essa Ubiquite ou essa da Aquario?

Antena Painel Setorial 17 Dbi 5.8 GHz

----------


## sphreak

A questão é a seguinte amigo. Esse painel da Aquario é SISO/opera em polarização única. (não que o painel seja SISO mas ele só é compatível com rádios SISO) e não é compatível com os rádios MIMO mais apropriados para trabalho a nível industrial (provedor). Custa uns R$ 500,00 e faz o mesmo serviço que um painelzinho Greatek de 30 pila.

Na verdade Aquario é boa mesmo na área de telefonia rural.

Se quer montar algo que não te dê dor de cabeça, invista amigo!! Principalmente na etapa de RF do teu provedor! 



Rocket M5 + Basestation AM 5G17 90º.


Uma BaseStation sai um pouco mais caro que essa da Aquário mas é 100X melhor equipamento.

Agora veja bem... enquanto não fizer uma releitura de ondulatória do ensino médio e aprender sobre potência em RF, ganho em RF, desvanecimento, funcionamento e tipos de antenas, padrões wireless... Vai ser sempre um "achismo"... chutômetro entende???

----------


## gandhi

fera, dizem que quem avisa amigo, mas escuta essa galera te dando as dicas, pois eu comecei, a provedora faz 3 meses, e amigão, não é apenas questão de equipamentos, e a licença scm, responsável técnico que vc tem que pagar todo mês, projetos e mais projetos,contabilidade, muitos em que comentei, que estava abrindo,uma provedora me chamaram de louco, tem um concorrente que ta fibrando toda a cidade, não dei bola, abri via rádio, e com 3 meses de casa 48 clientes.
agora estou montando minha segunda torre em uma cidade vizinha. Então amigao, aqui tem muito material, videos no youtube, pesquise muito, eu não entendia nada também, tudo que sei aprendi aqui, e com muito esforço aprendi o essencial para tocar a empresa.
é só ter força de vontade, pois se não sabe o básico ainda, quem dira em partes de configurar rb portas ligar sua rede em pppoe ou hotspot. são muitos detalhes

mas o principal da comunidade realmente é ajudar, pois eu tenho dúvidas também em muitas coisas.

----------


## IsmaelDiaz

Manw vlw mesmo pela dica.

Sera que você pode me ajudar com umas coisas tipo equipamento e o que fazer... Coisa basica, aprendo mais ma pratica. Se poder me dar umas dicas e tirar duvidad do que preciso pra abrir eu te agradeceria muito... Você comessou do zero igual eu to comessando e se poder me ajudar ficarei muito grato.

Chama la no Telegram: @*IsmaelDiaz*

Ou passa seu email pra eu enviar meu numero e conversamos por whats. Preciso muito de ajuda mas a maioria aqui só critica.

----------


## gandhi

minha rede está assim, 2 rocket m5 com basestation amg 120 graus, pois só preciso atender 240 graus, rb 750 gerenciando meus clientes por pppoe, antenas para os clientes, nanobeam 16 dbi, pois meus clientes ficam no maximo a 1,5 km de distância, energia uso fonte nobreak da volt de 7 amperes com o patch painel da volt, e 2 baterias de 9 amperes, e roteador na torre uso intelbras sf 800 q+.

----------


## brunozerves

> Manw vlw mesmo pela dica.
> 
> Sera que você pode me ajudar com umas coisas tipo equipamento e o que fazer... Coisa basica, aprendo mais ma pratica. Se poder me dar umas dicas e tirar duvidad do que preciso pra abrir eu te agradeceria muito... Você comessou do zero igual eu to comessando e se poder me ajudar ficarei muito grato.
> 
> Chama la no Telegram: @*IsmaelDiaz*
> 
> Ou passa seu email pra eu enviar meu numero e conversamos por whats. Preciso muito de ajuda mas a maioria aqui só critica.


Olha @*IsmaelDiaz* , o pessoal aí fala, mas não com o intuito de criticar, e sim de te influenciar a pegar um treinamento ou algo do gênero antes de se botar na sorte, pq imagina que tu leve 1 mês pra deixar a tua RB redonda aí assistindo tutoriais, daí tu tá lá com 30 clientes por exemplo, vem um raio e detona tua RB, tava sem backup, teu telefone vai começar a tocar e tu vai ter que começar a assistir os tutoriais novamente... 

Ninguém quer te desanimar, só recomendamos ir com cautela pra evitar transtornos pra você mesmo... 

De toda sorte, me coloco à disposição pra te ajudar no que for necessário também, me adc no skype lá, [email protected]

Até 


Sent from my iPhone using UnderLinux

----------


## gandhi

enlaces que tenho aqui uso antenas sxt ac são ótimas para até 2km, tenho um link de 35mb, e axo que aguenta uns 80 clientes, com planos de até 3 mb, mas a maioria dos meus clientes tem planos de 1 mb e 2 mb, blz, salvo que meu link deve de aguentar, mas vai de caso a caso, a rb que controla os clientes já não suporta 80 clientes não, mas com o tempo vai investindo, e ,melhorando a estrutura

----------


## IsmaelDiaz

Intendi mano, vou procurar estudar mais sobre isso... Quero planejar tudo de agora pra iniciar ano que vem ainda então tenho basicamente 1 Ano para aprender pelo menos o Basico de tudo.

Vlw vo adc la

----------


## IsmaelDiaz

Qual das basestation amg 120 graus?

Vlw mano pela dica. Vou me inspirar no seu ai.

Quanto ficou mais ou menos toda essa estrutura?

----------


## IsmaelDiaz

Na torre queria colocar 4 Antenas UBIQUITI AIRMAX BASESTATION AM-5G17 17DBI 90º 5GHZ

Assim pegaria 360 Graus!

Com 4 Radios: UBIQUITI AIRMAX ROCKETM5 MIMO

Você acha que da certo?

----------


## midnightmen

E cada um que aparece que chega dar um desanimo, como se montar um provedor e o mesmo que abrir uma barraquinha de suco na esquina. Tem tanto aventureiro no mercado usando tudo que é tipo de hardware e antena porcaria enchendo o espectro de lixo que quando cliente novo te procura mesmo indicado por outro cliente que já tem seu serviço e faz a fatidica pergunta "e via radio?" quando vc responde que sim já torcem o bico. 




> Meu Deus do céu gnt não me leve a mal mais reflita 
> quem quer ser medico, dentista, engenheiro, advogado, policia, juiz, delegado, promotor, ou se você quer montar uma empresa de qualquer ramo o que eles fazer ???? vai em um forum perguntando como se faz, ou estuda ????
> aposto que todos vão falar estuda e não é pouco, Então porque raios quando assunto é montar provedor a maior parte correm pra um fórum fazendo cada tipo de pergunta 
> por isto que quando o assunto é internet no brasil você cada coisa

----------


## DjeiBoy

Sofro com isso também, por causa dos aventureiros o nome via rádio está muito queimado eu já tentei distorcer mas não vai via rádio já era (pelo ao menos o nome), mas então Ismael eu aconselho vc a ir pra cima, se vc perde, falir ou morre pelo menos morreu tentando rsrsrs mas cara para com esse negócio de fórum, minha faculdade foi os fóruns e eu tinha um monte de nego veio no Skype para ficar fazendo config besta na rede, até que um dia eu coloquei meu modem em bridge e então precisava criar um discador na rb e o cara falo pra mim;
-500,00 reais, eu falei nossa cara vc subiu a rb por menos aí ele falo 500,00 é o preço do curso básico pra vc criar vergonha na cara e para de ficar pedindo auxílio por coisa básica, e após esse esculacho ele me bloqueou kkkkkk

Isso foi a um ano atrás e agora eu viro e desviro o winbox, mas enfim se precisar de algo pode contar aí só não vem querer criar discador kkkkkkkkkk

----------


## Bruno

> Sofro com isso também, por causa dos aventureiros o nome via rádio está muito queimado eu já tentei distorcer mas não vai via rádio já era (pelo ao menos o nome), mas então Ismael eu aconselho vc a ir pra cima, se vc perde, falir ou morre pelo menos morreu tentando rsrsrs mas cara para com esse negócio de fórum, minha faculdade foi os fóruns e eu tinha um monte de nego veio no Skype para ficar fazendo config besta na rede, até que um dia eu coloquei meu modem em bridge e então precisava criar um discador na rb e o cara falo pra mim;
> -500,00 reais, eu falei nossa cara vc subiu a rb por menos aí ele falo 500,00 é o preço do curso básico pra vc criar vergonha na cara e para de ficar pedindo auxílio por coisa básica, e após esse esculacho ele me bloqueou kkkkkk
> 
> Isso foi a um ano atrás e agora eu viro e desviro o winbox, mas enfim se precisar de algo pode contar aí só não vem querer criar discador kkkkkkkkkk


kkkkkkkkk
olha não sei se foi eu que fiz isto kkkkkk
se contigo não fui eu, mais é o que eu mais faço nego add no skype com perguntas la vai eu passar valor de curso kkkkk

Gnt Forúm é pra trocar conhecimento adquirir conhecimento através de duvidas dos outros, mais duvidas com fundamentos, vc vim para um forum pra saber como que monta provedor ou configurar algo é froid, vc vai acabar aprendendo receita de bolo 
veja o exemplo de 3 topicos

1º
pessoal quero montar um provedor que antena eu uso ???


2º
pessoal quero montar um provedor, quais cursos você me indica ??
ja melhorou né ???


3º
pessoal apos estudar o mercado e como funciona um provedor estou montando um então pesquisei sobre alguns produtos no site da ubnt e mikrotik
e estou na duvida qual cenario usar 
4 rocket5 como AP
4 base station 17dbi 90º
nos clientes pensando em usar airgrid ou nanostation
para autenticar os cliente nos estudos vi que pppoe é bem interessante então para concentrador estou pensando em usar uma RB1100 ahx2 para até 400 clientes

tb vi que posso usar 
4 paineis da OIW 
4 rb 912 como AP
e nos clientes stx

pretendo trabalhar com planos até 5 mb 
inicialmente nos primeiro 3 meses pretendo atender 50 clientes então pensei em contrar um link de 50mb inicial 
lembrando que a minha torre vai ficar no centro da cidade vou atender no máximo 3km de distancia da torre a cidade é plaina e não obstrução

os amigos teria alguma sugestão 



simples assim se você estudar o assunto não vai fazer pergunta cretina

----------


## andrecarlim

Sei que minha opinião é bem tendenciosa, mas eu presto consultoria a bastante tempo para provedores/rede, acho que o pessoal se esquece que existe um mundo além de antenas de rádio e "mikrotiks", existem custos para conseguir empreender precisa de $$$, eu acho que fica muito raso achar que um provedor é um Mikrotik + 4 antenas... Meus clientes racham a cara de rir da piazada que vai pedir link para abrir "um provedor" dali 2 mês estão cancelando...

Enviado via XT1580 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## IsmaelDiaz

> Sei que minha opinião é bem tendenciosa, mas eu presto consultoria a bastante tempo para provedores/rede, acho que o pessoal se esquece que existe um mundo além de antenas de rádio e "mikrotiks", existem custos para conseguir empreender precisa de $$$, eu acho que fica muito raso achar que um provedor é um Mikrotik + 4 antenas... Meus clientes racham a cara de rir da piazada que vai pedir link para abrir "um provedor" dali 2 mês estão cancelando...
> 
> Enviado via XT1580 usando UnderLinux App


E o que precisa então?

----------


## Bruno

> E o que precisa então?


Veio
Vou te dar uma dica pra você não quebrar a cara 
primeiro estuda como funciona um provedor,
pra ter um provedor vc precisa de link 
sabendo pra que serve tu vai escolher se quer dedicado ou compartilhado
vc precisa de antenas 
sabendo pra que serve e olhando as especificações técnica vai saber qual escolher pro seu cenário
vai precisar de Access Point (AP)
sabendo pra que server e olhando as especificações técnica vai saber qual escolher pro seu cenário
vai saber se precisa ou não de pigtail etc 
vai precisar de uma forma de controlar estes clientes
sabendo o que vc vai usar e quantos clientes vc quer e especificações técnica vai saber qual escolher pro seu cenário

assim por diante cada duvida sua vc estuda ela a não sei qual tipo de criptografia usar então vai la e estuda criptografia ai vc vai escolher qual melhor pra vc mais vai ser vc que sabe o que cada uma faz não vai usar pq fulano ou ciclano falou que é melhor vai ser aquela que apos vc ter estudado e testado achou melhor 

ou seja não tem jeito surgiu duvida não adianta perguntar em um fórum e sim estude, pois assim você terá conhecimento é aquela velha historia em ganhar o peixe ou aprender a pesca-lo
é só um conselho de um cara que esta no under-linux desde 2002 e que já fez muita pergunta tosca é que um dia o senhor marcus falou estude sobre o assunto

----------


## Bruno

Eu sei que muitos pensa que cara mala, chato, arrogante, se querer que cada um tenha conhecimento e se profissionalize é ser taxado de mala, chato, arrogante não tem problema 

pois se pra montar o provedor vc já tem todas estas duvidas as quais não foram sanada através de conhecimento mais sim resposta de fórum imagine quando der um problema tipico de loop na rede, virus, problema com autenticação o que vai acontecer tu vai vim pro fórum muitos vão falar faça isto faça aquilo e nada da certo pois cada cenário é diferente não é receita de bolo o tempo vai passar seu provedor vai ser taxado de amador, ruim 
tu vai se queimar no mercado e vai falir

----------


## fhayashi

O que acho é o seguinte. Sem conhecer o assunto, você também não aproveita as dicas.

Tutoriais como fazer, tem vários na internet mas sem entender o que está fazendo, primeiro BO que der (e tenha certeza que vai dar) você fecha a empresa ou paga um consultor para corrigir. No final, é melhor você contratar alguém para tocar a parte técnica para você ou estudar. Estudar sai mais barato mas leva tempo.

----------


## raumaster

O cara quer começar daqui há um ano e tem gente indicando Rocket M5, um rádio que na minha opinião é defasado já! Um rádio que era considerado bom lá em 2011, 2012... Hoje em dia o cara investe em Rocket M5, quatro deles pra uma torre, aí cresce e logo logo terá que trocar. Invista logo em algo mais novo, com maior desempenho. Acima de 30 clientes num Rocket M5 já começa a ficar meio ruim, o throughput agregado fica baixo, muitos tem problema em passar mais que 15 mega quando mais de 30 clientes estão trafegando nesse rádio que no início prometia 100 clientes AIRMAX, mas que na prática só se cada um fosse de 512K, o que era um valor razoável lá em 2010/11 quando o Rocket foi lançado, hoje em dia poucos querem pagar por menos de 3 mega e 30 clientes de 3 mega num Rocket M5 já é pedir demais, na minha opinião.

----------


## fhayashi

@*ab5x2*,

acho até pior que isso. Sem base nenhuma, não dá nem pra ajudar.

----------


## pedrohafe

É complicado mesmo isso aí. Já vi gente com RB750 + bullet com Omni querendo abrir provedor buscando manuais na internet. Teve um colega que postou nesse tópico que pegou nojo do nome Mikrotik, e quer saber? Com muita razão! Nada contra os produtos da marca, que oferecem um excelente custo benefício na minha opinião (a maior parte), mas é como eu disse, o sujeito pega RB750 + radio e pronto, acha que é provedor de internet, sai fazendo cagada em espectro e precisa fazer manobras pra enganar cliente. Quando fiz o treinamento com o Rogerio Barion o que pude perceber é que a maior parte do pessoal não estava ali pra obter um entendimento do RouterOS e suas funcionalidades, mas basicamente pra vê-lo configurar determinadas coisas, o tópico do Load Balance PCC foi o mais demorado, o que mais recebeu questionamentos, mas o de Spanning Tree por exemplo não teve uma única pergunta, o sujeito só quer um meio de obter mais link e vender de qualquer jeito sem saber o básico de redes.

Há dois anos atrás quando entrei no provedor de internet o qual trabalho, eu sequer tinha subido num telhado na minha vida, nunca tinha pegado uma furadeira e furado uma parede, tinha visto Mikrotik umas 3 ou 4 vezes na vida e olhe lá, mas uma coisa a qual eu não me permiti fazer é me ater a soluções mastigadas. Entender o porque as configurações são como são, o que é um NAT, uma rota, uma bridge ajuda a evitar muita dor de cabeça em casa de cliente, e esse conhecimento só veio com muito estudo, e olha que eu ainda sou um zé ruela nesse meio. A revolta é mais do que compreensível.

----------


## jodrix

Desculpem a sinceridade, mas Provedor vai muito, mas muiiito além de meras questões técnicas do tipo de* qual rádio ou antenas usar*, se vou usar fibra, rádio ou sinal de fumaça, provedor e uma EMPRESA e como tal tem suas obrigacoes, e vou mais além, se *faltar* agua, luz ou telefone, dificilmente ligamos para as concessionarias, mas se faltar *INTERNET*, a cobrança e na hora, no mesmo instante, ligamos e botamos a boca no mundo,os Provedores estao no topo da cadeia de informacoes, se falharmos, todos que dependem de nos falham também, por isso temos que ter pelo menos uma noção básica de quais setores compõem uma empresa.

De uma maneira geral as empresas são divididas em setores, a seguir os seis mais comuns

*• Setor Técnico:* responsável pela transformação dos insumos em produtos, os quais serão ofertados ao mercado consumidor.

*• Setor Financeiro ou Contábil:* tem como principal objetivo a obtenção de capital para que a empresa se mantenha, analisa lucros e riscos, controla todo o patrimônio da empresa, emite relatórios tanto à direção como aos órgãos do governo e instituições, faz orçamentos e levantamento de custos de tudo o que a empresa usufrui ou precisa como, por exemplo, aluguel, salários, matéria-prima, compras em geral, etc.

*• Setor Comercial ou de Marketing:* visa oferecer produtos aos clientes buscando satisfazer suas necessidades, traça estratégias de divulgação tanto da empresa como de seus produtos e/ou serviços, prospecta novos clientes e busca fidelizar os já conquistados.

*• Setor de Gestão de Pessoas:* responsável pelo recrutamento, seleção, contratação e treinamento dos colaboradores. Visa também a melhoria das relações internas e o crescimento do funcionário.

*• Setor Administrativo:* cuida de várias ferramentas de controle da empresa, sendo responsáveis pelo estoque, compras, bem como pelo planejamento estratégico.
*
• Setor Executivo:* Composto por diretores, gerentes e supervisores que têm como missão transmitir aos colaboradores os planos dos superiores, coordenando as ações e orientando os colaboradores.

Antes de "montar" um provedor pense nisso, tente vislumbrar como se encaixa nesse molde acima, por menor que seja, antes de comprar determinado radio ou antena, tente ver como faz para tirar uma licença SCM e toda parte LEGAL do negocio e procure um bom contador porque vai precisar de um CNPJ, procure um bom engenheiro Civil e outro elétrico, ha já prepare um bom advogado, *porque certamente vai precisar*, afinal de contas todo mundo tem ganhar o seu e por ai vai, isso nao e brincadeira, se nao quiser fazer tudo legal, tranquilo, compra uma cartela de *Lexotan* para poder dormir a noite e nao ficar pensando quando a fiscalização vai bater na sua porta, mas seja feliz e persiga seus sonhos .

----------


## raumaster

Olha, eu tenho uma opinião intermediaria com relação a tudo isso, mas difícil na realidade de nosso país vc começar uma empresa com todos minimos detalhes citados aí acima, com todo pessoal em cada setor definido. Conheço vários que começaram só e hj tão com sua empresa com sucesso. Raros são os que tem condição de começar tudo na perfeição, desde a gestão até a parte técnica. Todo provedor pequeno que conheço começou muito longe do relatado acima, mas hj tem seus escritorios e funcionarios, etc....agora uma coisa bato na tecla, estude ao menos a parte tecnica pra nao queimar seu filme e de outros, comece direito ao menos na técnica da coisa e não queime mais ainda a tecnologia usada pelos provedores wireless.

Enviado via LG-H818 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## IsmaelDiaz

> Desculpem a sinceridade, mas Provedor vai muito, mas muiiito além de meras questões técnicas do tipo de* qual rádio ou antenas usar*, se vou usar fibra, rádio ou sinal de fumaça, provedor e uma EMPRESA e como tal tem suas obrigacoes, e vou mais além, se *faltar* agua, luz ou telefone, dificilmente ligamos para as concessionarias, mas se faltar *INTERNET*, a cobrança e na hora, no mesmo instante, ligamos e botamos a boca no mundo,os Provedores estao no topo da cadeia de informacoes, se falharmos, todos que dependem de nos falham também, por isso temos que ter pelo menos uma noção básica de quais setores compõem uma empresa.
> 
> De uma maneira geral as empresas são divididas em setores, a seguir os seis mais comuns
> 
> *• Setor Técnico:* responsável pela transformação dos insumos em produtos, os quais serão ofertados ao mercado consumidor.
> 
> *• Setor Financeiro ou Contábil:* tem como principal objetivo a obtenção de capital para que a empresa se mantenha, analisa lucros e riscos, controla todo o patrimônio da empresa, emite relatórios tanto à direção como aos órgãos do governo e instituições, faz orçamentos e levantamento de custos de tudo o que a empresa usufrui ou precisa como, por exemplo, aluguel, salários, matéria-prima, compras em geral, etc.
> 
> *• Setor Comercial ou de Marketing:* visa oferecer produtos aos clientes buscando satisfazer suas necessidades, traça estratégias de divulgação tanto da empresa como de seus produtos e/ou serviços, prospecta novos clientes e busca fidelizar os já conquistados.
> ...


Poxa amigo, vlw mesmo pelas dicas. Vai ajudar bastante nessa minha meta.

Quero fazer tudo legalizado e certo e to procurando buscar mais conhecimentos antes de iniciar a empresa

----------


## chicobica

pessoal aproveitando a ideia de montar um pop novo.
eu posso enviar internet via cabo coaxial do modem ate as antenas setoriais, substituindo o bom e velho cabo azul.
e que tipo de equipamento eu devo usar.
pois o cabo coaxial dura bem mais q os cabos normais.

abraco 
aguardo os comentarios

----------


## IsmaelDiaz

> Olha, eu tenho uma opinião intermediaria com relação a tudo isso, mas difícil na realidade de nosso país vc começar uma empresa com todos minimos detalhes citados aí acima, com todo pessoal em cada setor definido. Conheço vários que começaram só e hj tão com sua empresa com sucesso. Raros são os que tem condição de começar tudo na perfeição, desde a gestão até a parte técnica. Todo provedor pequeno que conheço começou muito longe do relatado acima, mas hj tem seus escritorios e funcionarios, etc....agora uma coisa bato na tecla, estude ao menos a parte tecnica pra nao queimar seu filme e de outros, comece direito ao menos na técnica da coisa e não queime mais ainda a tecnologia usada pelos provedores wireless.
> 
> Enviado via LG-H818 usando UnderLinux App


Obrigado amigo, dicas valiosas a sua.

----------


## IsmaelDiaz

*O que acharam do meu projeto?*

-----------------------------------------------
Equipamentos para o NOBREAK:
-----------------------------------------------
"Fonte Nobreak 24v/7a - Full Power 200w Volt 24v 7a" Para Alimentação dos Radios.


2 - "Baterias Estacionária Freedom DF700 (50Ah / 45Ah)" Ligadas em Serie Fazendo 24 Volts.


"No-break Convencional" para o servidor de autenticação PPPOE e Access Point.
-----------------------------------------------
Parte elétrica:
-----------------------------------------------
"Disjuntor Geral caso seja preciso desligar o sistema".
-----------------------------------------------
Segurança dos equipamentos:
-----------------------------------------------
"Dispositivo de proteção contra surtos (DPS)"


Evitando assim que os equipamentos não sofra danos causados por raios
-----------------------------------------------
Equipamentos:
-----------------------------------------------
"Pacth Panel - MaxLink"


"MIKROTIK ROUTERBOARD RB 2011UAS-RM L5" servindo como Access Point.


"MIKROTIK RB450G" para Autenticações dos clientes via PPPOE.
-----------------------------------------------
Antenas:
-----------------------------------------------
4 - Antenas "UBIQUITI AIRMAX BASESTATION AM-5G17 17DBI 90º 5GHZ" cobrindo assim 360º.
4 - Radios "Ubiquiti Airmax Rocket M5 Mimo"
-----------------------------------------------

----------


## DjeiBoy

As babás dos bebês, gente tem que desmamar os bezerro se não o nível do fórum vai cair, já foi falado em outro tópico, 

A newsletter no email nem anima mais, cadê o povo falando de ospf, bgp, mpls, rotas internacionais, config de olt ou dslam, agregação de link, interconexão entre provedores e tal

Minha opinião só.

----------


## 1929

Eu entendo que não é que "este forum" seja assim. O que faz o forum são os participantes. E se formos analisar mais a fundo, este "fenômeno" que acontece não é privilégio nem culpa do Underlinux. Todos os outros foruns passam pelo mesmo problema. 
Eu participo de um forum sobre fotografia e encontro a mesma situação.. O que me parece que está mudando é a forma das pessoas se comunicarem. Com a internet veio junto o imediatismo na vida do ser humano. Todo mundo quer respostas e soluções imediatas. Faz parte do dia a dia.
Cabe a nós participantes saber filtrar o que dá para responder e o que é melhor ficar calado..
Antigamente até uma simples configuração de ap no modo B era novidade para a maioria. Muitos de nós viemos aqui e aprendemos sobre muita coisa deste universo que é o wireless, rede, provedor, etc etc. Não havia e continua não tendo outro local para nos informarmos. Outros foruns surgiram com o mesmo intuito, mas o que se firmou mesmo foi o Underlinux.

Muitos dos participantes cresceram e contribuiram com o Underlinux por um tempo. Depois pelos afazeres do dia a dia, pelo crescimento profissional ficou para alguns difícil continuar participando de forma constante. Afinal, com o crescimento as responsabilidades aumentaram e talvez os impeça de participar. Ou até mesmo os assuntos mais corriqueiros sejam tão banais que não incentivam a participar. Gente que está noutro patamar com BGP, OSPF e outros recursos mais profissionais..

Antigamente se chegava num forum e acompanhava o desenrolar, procurando respirar o "ar" da comunidade. E só depois que se aventurava a dar algum comentário, normalmente pedindo alguma orientação mais específica. Mas hoje não é mais assim. Tudo e todos são muito do momento. Soluções são pedidas para ontem. Não critico a nova geração. Faz parte do ambiente que vivemos. Ou nós aprendemos a conviver ou então ficamos na retranca.

Uma coisa que gosto de olhar é no final do tópico onde mostra o número de visitantes no tópico. Muitas vezes um tópico parece não ter muitos comentando, mas lá embaixo dá para ver que dezenas passaram por ali e não se manifestaram... faz parte...

----------


## Bruno

> *O que acharam do meu projeto?*
> 
> -----------------------------------------------
> Equipamentos para o NOBREAK:
> -----------------------------------------------
> "Fonte Nobreak 24v/7a - Full Power 200w Volt 24v 7a" Para Alimentação dos Radios.
> 
> 
> 2 - "Baterias Estacionária Freedom DF700 (50Ah / 45Ah)" Ligadas em Serie Fazendo 24 Volts.
> ...



Vamos la a parte de energia ta file embora vc pode alimentar tudo pela fonte nobreak 

não entendi a rb 2011 como Access Point

----------


## TheGodfather

> *O que acharam do meu projeto?*
> 
> -----------------------------------------------
> Equipamentos para o NOBREAK:
> -----------------------------------------------
> "Fonte Nobreak 24v/7a - Full Power 200w Volt 24v 7a" Para Alimentação dos Radios.
> 
> 
> 2 - "Baterias Estacionária Freedom DF700 (50Ah / 45Ah)" Ligadas em Serie Fazendo 24 Volts.
> ...



Acho que antes de qualquer coisa, você deveria fazer um curso básico de redes, fuçar o fórum e o Youtube p/ DEPOIS, comprar os equipamentos testar em bancada para aí sim depois começar oferecer seu serviço. Ser um provedor de verdade não é só comprar equipamento.

----------


## TheGodfather

Quando comecei em 2010 primeira coisa que fiz foi me inscrever aqui no fórum, acompanhar ( E MUITO) o que os mais conceituados diziam, depois de juntar uma grana, comecei a comprar as ferramentas e equipamentos. Me lembro ainda da primeira compra...rsrsrsrsr:

01 Antena Omni 15 Dbi 2.4Ghz Aquário R$ 225,00
03 Access Point 2.4Ghz B/G Zinwell G220 R$ 660,00
03 caixas plásticas R$ 60,00
02 Antenas de Grade Aquário de 25 Dbi c/ pig tail de 2m R$ 110,00
01 Link de 2MB ADSL da Oi (Mensal) R$ 190,00

Passei 2 meses com a rede em testes, tinha uns 10 clientes apenas, mas como estava em "testes" cobrava apenas 50% da mensalidade.

PTP de 8KM com esses equipamentos... Ô tempo difícil...kkkkk


Depois substitui as grades do PTP por um par de Zirok 27Dbi 5.8Ghz e um par de 433 com XR5, e daí fui crescendo Graças à Deus! Mas foi MUITO difícil no começo, como todo negócio lícito no Brasil aliás. Tenho muito a agradecer a Deus primeiramente e em segundo lugar à esse fórum.

----------


## 1929

Zinwell g220. ..kkk E quem desta época nao tentou assim? Nesta époco pouco se falava em Ubiquiti... Mikrotik já era usado, mas um bicho de 7 cabeças.... 

É, os tempos mudaram. Hoje já dá para começar bem melhor...

----------


## IsmaelDiaz

> Vamos la a parte de energia ta file embora vc pode alimentar tudo pela fonte nobreak 
> 
> não entendi a rb 2011 como Access Point


Obrigado mano, e obrigado pela dica ai do Nobreak!

A da RB vo fazer diferente nesse Projeto, inicialmente vo usar ela para fazer a autenticação via PPPOE e receber o link essas coisas!
Depois mudar para uma CCR que vai fazer tudo sozinha.

Mas esse é o projeto final... Vou usar uma *MIKROTIK- AP OMNITIK U-5HND*, uma *MIKROTIK- ROUTERBOARD RB 2011UIAS-RM*, e uma *Fonte Nobreak 24v/7a - Max Energy 200w Volt* com 1 *Bateria Estacionaria Freedon 12V* (_caso ocorra queda de energia_) 

Um Mini projeto só pra iniciar nos negocios e ir pegando o Jeito antes de iniciar o projeto final ali.

----------


## IsmaelDiaz

> Quando comecei em 2010 primeira coisa que fiz foi me inscrever aqui no fórum, acompanhar ( E MUITO) o que os mais conceituados diziam, depois de juntar uma grana, comecei a comprar as ferramentas e equipamentos. Me lembro ainda da primeira compra...rsrsrsrsr:
> 
> 01 Antena Omni 15 Dbi 2.4Ghz Aquário R$ 225,00
> 03 Access Point 2.4Ghz B/G Zinwell G220 R$ 660,00
> 03 caixas plásticas R$ 60,00
> 02 Antenas de Grade Aquário de 25 Dbi c/ pig tail de 2m R$ 110,00
> 01 Link de 2MB ADSL da Oi (Mensal) R$ 190,00
> 
> Passei 2 meses com a rede em testes, tinha uns 10 clientes apenas, mas como estava em "testes" cobrava apenas 50% da mensalidade.
> ...





Quantos clientes você conseguia nesse plano de 2MB? E a net era bora mesmo com os Clientes usando?

Oferecia planos de quantos MB?

Projeto bom o seu ai, sucesso cara!

----------


## TheGodfather

> Zinwell g220. ..kkk E quem desta época nao tentou assim? Nesta époco pouco se falava em Ubiquiti... Mikrotik já era usado, mas um bicho de 7 cabeças.... 
> 
> É, os tempos mudaram. Hoje já dá para começar bem melhor...



Cara, me veio à mente agora umas raridades que não me trazem saudades alguma kkkkk... Edimax 7206, Gi-Link, Air Live 5000 Ovislink, Cartões Wintron CM-9 e CM-10, EMP 8602, AP Router WR-254, D-link Di 524 (comprei pra colocar na omni que enviava o sinal para os clientes depois troquei pelo zinwell, obs este dlink é o PIOR equipamento eletrônico já produzido pelo homem até hj). PC Comum com mk crackeado versão 2.2.97 com placa de rede D-link DWL G520... Noss... Hj olho e me pergunto como que isso funcionava...kkkkk

----------


## TheGodfather

Mano, nesse tempo aí acho que tive uns 10 clientes apenas e os planos praticados eram: 128k de down e 64k de up E 256k de down por 80k de up (isso em 2009). Depois fui trocando os equipamentos, inclusive hoje ainda tenho o primeiro equipamento ubiquiti que comprei 2010 (E AINDA FUNCIONANDO 100% em um cliente empresarial, nos dias de hj) Nesse tempo, 2010-2011 já vendia planos de 600k down por 128k up e 1MB down por 300k up. No servidor tinha um RV-042 da cisco com duas linhas ADSL de 8MB da Oi e um pc 466Mhz com mk crackeado ainda...

----------


## Bruno

vc tem que suar 2 baterias pois é 24 V a fonte 

e questão de quantos clientes isto é relativo calculo de português 1/3 dos clientes estão online então 30 cliente com plano de 1mb vc precisa de 10mb

----------


## Bruno

kkkkkkkkkk
esqueceu do famoso sangung swl 3300 ap2000 da proxim com 2 cartôes orinoco tinha que ser o gold o silver era paia
ai quando surgiu o tal de mikrotik la ia nois montar um computador dentro de uma caixa hermética com dlink g510 b2 a c1 não reconhecia kkkkk e subir aquele trambolho na torre kkkkk o sofrimento quando tava pau no HD depois inventaram Flash kkkkk

----------


## ShadowRed

> kkkkkkkkkk
> esqueceu do famoso sangung swl 3300 ap2000 da proxim com 2 cartôes orinoco tinha que ser o gold o silver era paia
> ai quando surgiu o tal de mikrotik la ia nois montar um computador dentro de uma caixa hermética com dlink g510 b2 a c1 não reconhecia kkkkk e subir aquele trambolho na torre kkkkk o sofrimento quando tava pau no HD depois inventaram Flash kkkkk


Puta que pariu que nostalgia veio agora kkkkkk

Eu peguei a época ainda que fazia AP em Linux usando essas dlink 510, subia tudo na torre. 2008 já comecei com mikrotik + adaptador de cartao CF, o vida infernal kkkkk.

Ovislink 5000 no ponto a ponto ... 


Sent from my iPhone using UnderLinux

----------


## Bruno

> Puta que pariu que nostalgia veio agora kkkkkk
> 
> Eu peguei a época ainda que fazia AP em Linux usando essas dlink 510, subia tudo na torre. 2008 já comecei com mikrotik + adaptador de cartao CF, o vida infernal kkkkk.
> 
> Ovislink 5000 no ponto a ponto ... 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using UnderLinux


kkk
eu fazia com slackware em AD-HOC 
nojento
e quem tinha painel e antena da hiperlink era patrão kkkk
antena offset da zirok ficava apontada pra baixo por causa do alimentador kkkkk

e a instalação no cliente 
aquele cabo maravilhoso de trabalhar RGC213 com antena da artsat de 11dbi kkkk
no pc quando podia abrir era rlank2561st, quando não podia era adaptador pcmcia da buffalo ou radinho da linksys o famoso Vet11 
que era só alguem colocar o programa dele na rede dava pra resetar tudo kkkk

----------


## IsmaelDiaz

> vc tem que suar 2 baterias pois é 24 V a fonte 
> 
> e questão de quantos clientes isto é relativo calculo de português 1/3 dos clientes estão online então 30 cliente com plano de 1mb vc precisa de 10mb


Vlw cara

Então se eu quiser 30 Clientes com planos de no maximo 1 MB eu preciso de 10 MB de Link?

----------


## Bruno

mais ou menos isto depende do perfil do cliente 
po tem cliente que fica 24 horas fazendo donwload se vc tiver 11 clientes deste ja era os 10mb

----------


## IsmaelDiaz

> mais ou menos isto depende do perfil do cliente 
> po tem cliente que fica 24 horas fazendo donwload se vc tiver 11 clientes deste ja era os 10mb


Vish... Ha mas pra ir pegando o jeito ja da pra iniciar e depois conforme for crescendo aumentar o link

----------


## IsmaelDiaz

> Se seus clientes forem comedores de Torrent, tá lascado.


Esse é um problema em tanto em!

Tava olhando aqui e a Vivo não tem de ADSL aqui... Porem a Claro parece que tem e é boa a net...

Agora não sei se isso aqui é de pré pago ou do ADSL

https://www.clarohd.com.br/claro-int...-internet-20gb

20 GB
E no Combo 40 GB

----------


## IsmaelDiaz

> Você está pensando em usar esses planos franquia da Claro pra usar no seu provedor?


Não... Só fazendo uma pesquisa de Link pra usar!
Ainda não decedi e a parte do link ainda to vendo o que e de qual contratar... Ta meio dificil aqui essa parte!

Bom... ADSL a vivo aqui não tem, a Oi ta falindo e a unica que sobro é a Claro

----------


## Gildo

Gostaria de fazer umas pergunta ?

----------


## ShadowRed

> Você está pensando em usar esses planos franquia da Claro pra usar no seu provedor?


Pior que ele está sim kkkkkkkkk

Tá feio esse fórum em ?!!!! Tá louco !


Sent from my iPhone using UnderLinux

----------


## IsmaelDiaz

> Gostaria de fazer umas pergunta ?


Quais?

----------


## IsmaelDiaz

> Pior que ele está sim kkkkkkkkk
> 
> Tá feio esse fórum em ?!!!! Tá louco !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using UnderLinux


To não ShadowRed!

Só pesquisando qual operadora pra fazer o Plamo de ADSL que melhor irá desempenhar meus Planos e não contratar um Plano com limite de Banda se é o que pensa!

----------


## 1929

> To não ShadowRed!
> 
> Só pesquisando qual operadora pra fazer o Plamo de ADSL que melhor irá desempenhar meus Planos e não contratar um Plano com limite de Banda se é o que pensa!



Não é nada não, Ismael. Entendo sua necessidade e desejo de fazer algo... Muitos estão também procurando começar, assim como nós um dia também começamos... mas a época era outra. Tudo era novidade. Planos de 256k já satisfaziam o usuário.

Anos atrás havia pouca informação a respeito. Hoje felizmente com a presença do Underlinux tem muita informação disponível. Uma dessas informações é a respeito de utilizar adsl para compartilhar internet em um provedor. Há casos onde não há a menor disponibilidade de contratar um link dedicado e daí não há o que fazer.
Porém precisa estar consciente a respeito dos resultados que podem ser esperados. Não é nada agradável para o cliente quando o provedor utiliza adsl. ADSl tem limite de upload baixo e aí já começa a encrenca. Mesmo adsl de 24mega tem upload baixo. E o upload é necessário mesmo que seja pouco utilizado. Não é que a operadora bloqueie o upload. Isso faz parte da tecnologia do adsl. É uma conexão assimétrica
Eu tenho observado que em tempos de redes sociais, cada vez mais estamos utilizando upload. Antigamente o cliente só pesquisava na internet para obter alguma informação. Baixar algum arquivo só quando precisava mesmo.
Mas hoje não, todo mundo está colocando fotos, vídeos etc etc. Isto exige um pouco mais do upload apesar dos administradores das redes sociais procurarem administrar isso com diminuição automática da qualidade dos arquivos armazenados. Mas a verdade é que cada vez mais o upload vai ser requisitado.
Dá uma pesquisada no forum sobre o uso do adsl e vai ver que invariavelmente ele será condenado. Algum ou outro com redes pequenas ou sem outra opção ainda estão no adsl.

E a questão da franquia, apesar de o assunto estar calmo agora, creio que ainda irá gerar muita polêmica. Olhando pelo lado do consumidor, é ruim mesmo. Mas olhando pelo lado de quem tem que implantar infraestrutura também é complicado. Cada vez mais se exige de infraestrutura.
Só para ilustrar: voce monta um provedor e utiliza um link seja adsl ou dedicado. Gastou para implantar a rede. Se envolve com manutençao e tudo o mais.... Gostaria de ver um assinante seu receber a conexão e daí começar a revender para os vizinhos? Claro que não.
Agora se coloca no lugar das grandes operadoras. Será que elas ficariam batendo palmas se vissem você fazer o mesmo com elas? Por isso que a pressão por franquia também é forte pelo lado delas. Não há como elas ficarem empenhadas em fiscalizar seus clientes. Então a franquia colocaria um freio no compartilhamento clandestino. Pelo que ouvi em uma entrevista, a Net, que pertence a Claro já estaria fazendo planos com franquia. Vai prejudicar o usuário "normal"? Acho que não, pois a franquia é segundo a notícia de 60mega. Isso é mais do que suficiente para um usuário que consome bem a internet mas não é suficiente para quem quer revender sinal... Entendeu onde quero chegar?

Por isso que acompanhar o forum prestando atenção aos relatos exitosos e relatos de problemas e nunca, mas nunca se deixando levar pela paixão pode lhe dar uma boa base do que esperar pela frente.

----------


## fhayashi

@*1929*,

E olha que não é só com redes sociais. Atualmente, o principal devorador de Upload são os backups em cloud. 

Do jeito que o pessoal gosta de tirar fotos com celular, sempre que entram na wifi o upload começa. No hotspot que tem aqui na empresa tivemos de limitar as bandas só por conta disso.

----------


## IsmaelDiaz

> Não é nada não, Ismael. Entendo sua necessidade e desejo de fazer algo... Muitos estão também procurando começar, assim como nós um dia também começamos... mas a época era outra. Tudo era novidade. Planos de 256k já satisfaziam o usuário.
> 
> Anos atrás havia pouca informação a respeito. Hoje felizmente com a presença do Underlinux tem muita informação disponível. Uma dessas informações é a respeito de utilizar adsl para compartilhar internet em um provedor. Há casos onde não há a menor disponibilidade de contratar um link dedicado e daí não há o que fazer.
> Porém precisa estar consciente a respeito dos resultados que podem ser esperados. Não é nada agradável para o cliente quando o provedor utiliza adsl. ADSl tem limite de upload baixo e aí já começa a encrenca. Mesmo adsl de 24mega tem upload baixo. E o upload é necessário mesmo que seja pouco utilizado. Não é que a operadora bloqueie o upload. Isso faz parte da tecnologia do adsl. É uma conexão assimétrica
> Eu tenho observado que em tempos de redes sociais, cada vez mais estamos utilizando upload. Antigamente o cliente só pesquisava na internet para obter alguma informação. Baixar algum arquivo só quando precisava mesmo.
> Mas hoje não, todo mundo está colocando fotos, vídeos etc etc. Isto exige um pouco mais do upload apesar dos administradores das redes sociais procurarem administrar isso com diminuição automática da qualidade dos arquivos armazenados. Mas a verdade é que cada vez mais o upload vai ser requisitado.
> Dá uma pesquisada no forum sobre o uso do adsl e vai ver que invariavelmente ele será condenado. Algum ou outro com redes pequenas ou sem outra opção ainda estão no adsl.
> 
> E a questão da franquia, apesar de o assunto estar calmo agora, creio que ainda irá gerar muita polêmica. Olhando pelo lado do consumidor, é ruim mesmo. Mas olhando pelo lado de quem tem que implantar infraestrutura também é complicado. Cada vez mais se exige de infraestrutura.
> ...


Vish... Isso implica muito para o pequeno provedor iniciante, Link Dedicado custa a preço de Ouro... É muito caro, ninguem tem capacidade pra pagar uns 2.000 Reais por mes assim...

Obrigado ai por ter avizado, agora a questão é usar ou não... O jeito é Revender com a Net de outro provedor... Pelo menos pra iniciar porque é dificil assim.

----------


## IsmaelDiaz

> @*1929*,
> 
> E olha que não é só com redes sociais. Atualmente, o principal devorador de Upload são os backups em cloud. 
> 
> Do jeito que o pessoal gosta de tirar fotos com celular, sempre que entram na wifi o upload começa. No hotspot que tem aqui na empresa tivemos de limitar as bandas só por conta disso.


Pior mesmo são os Backups automaticos... Mesmo sem o Cliente querer, o Celular faz o Backup no Cloud... O que até mesmo deixaria a internet lenta que resultaria em reclamações.

----------


## raumaster

Aqui ninguém iniciou com dedicado, tem uns 5 provedores e ate hj sei de provedores com Anatel e tdo que nao largaram seus VDSL ou não conseguem fechar a conta no fim do mês. 

Enviado via LG-H818 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## Bruno

> Aqui ninguém iniciou com dedicado, tem uns 5 provedores e ate hj sei de provedores com Anatel e tdo que nao largaram seus VDSL ou não conseguem fechar a conta no fim do mês. 
> 
> Enviado via LG-H818 usando UnderLinux App


Opa
Fale por você não por todos 
Eu comecei com link dedicado de 512k em um provedor discado
quando nem existia e1 ainda era 20 modem externo meu Deus quanto sofrimento era aquilo

----------


## fhayashi

Pô @*Bruno*,

então nessa época nem existia ADSL. kkkkkkkkkkk

----------


## Bruno

> Pô @*Bruno*,
> 
> então nessa época nem existia ADSL. kkkkkkkkkkk


Na época era lançamento curitiba logo apos 1 ano veio pro interior foi a onde que iniciei com via radio pois não dava pra competir com adsl pois o slogan da OI era que vc usava internet 24 por dia sem gastar telefone etc

----------


## ShadowRed

> Opa
> Fale por você não por todos 
> Eu comecei com link dedicado de 512k em um provedor discado
> quando nem existia e1 ainda era 20 modem externo meu Deus quanto sofrimento era aquilo


Comecei com um 512k dedicado também usando um cisco 1721 que aguentou até os 4mb.
Tá na parede aqui de recordação ! 


Sent from my iPhone using UnderLinux

----------


## fhayashi

> Na época era lançamento curitiba logo apos 1 ano veio pro interior foi a onde que iniciei com via radio pois não dava pra competir com adsl pois o slogan da OI era que vc usava internet 24 por dia sem gastar telefone etc


Impressionante que isso deve ter no máximo uns 10 anos? Mudanças rolaram muito rápido nessa área.

----------


## ShadowRed

> Impressionante que isso deve ter no máximo uns 10 anos? Mudanças rolaram muito rápido nessa área.


Que 10 anos ? Começou a ficar popular em 1998. Em 2002 já tinha adsl com 256k no interior de São Paulo onde estou.


Sent from my iPhone using UnderLinux

----------


## fhayashi

Putz, verdade, to velho.

Quando voltei para São Paulo em 97 já tinha ADSL. kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

Errei só uma década

----------


## ShadowRed

> Putz, verdade, to velho.
> 
> Quando voltei para São Paulo em 97 já tinha ADSL. kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
> 
> Errei só uma década


Aqui foi começar com o speedy Telefonica em 1998, até 2001 era só as elites que podia ter. 
Como tudo vai caindo o valor, até 2006 começar as via rádios. Esse foi como começou na minha região. 


Sent from my iPhone using UnderLinux

----------


## raumaster

> Opa
> Fale por você não por todos 
> Eu comecei com link dedicado de 512k em um provedor discado
> quando nem existia e1 ainda era 20 modem externo meu Deus quanto sofrimento era aquilo


Eu falei por mim, aliais, pela minha região, ja que to falando o que conheço daqui. Começou com dedicado de 512k em que condições e época e planos? Tinha concorrentes? To falando de 2011 pra cá onde entregar 512k pro usuario final era o minimo!

Enviado via LG-H818 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## raumaster

Comecei com wireless em 2006 mas so passei a trabalhar pra valer na area final de 2010.

Enviado via LG-H818 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## fhayashi

> Aqui foi começar com o speedy Telefonica em 1998, até 2001 era só as elites que podia ter. 
> Como tudo vai caindo o valor, até 2006 começar as via rádios. Esse foi como começou na minha região. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using UnderLinux


Se não me engano, o plano era de 256kbps. Assinei só por conta do Counter Strike

----------


## Bruno

Estou falando de 21 anos atrás em 1996

----------


## 1929

> Vish... Isso implica muito para o pequeno provedor iniciante, Link Dedicado custa a preço de Ouro... É muito caro, ninguem tem capacidade pra pagar uns 2.000 Reais por mes assim...
> 
> Obrigado ai por ter avizado, agora a questão é usar ou não... O jeito é Revender com a Net de outro provedor... Pelo menos pra iniciar porque é dificil assim.


Qual é tua região. Já fazia tempo que não ouvia falar em link dedicado de 2mil reais.

Quem sabe tu acha um provedor de cidade vizinha que te entregue um dedicado por um preço bem melhor..
Provedores grandes, com condições de comprar link em grandes quantidades já estão comprando até por 30 reais e mega. E revendem por um preço bem competitivo para outros provedores. De repente tu acha link por cento e poucos o mega... Tem que pesquisar na tua volta para ver se é possível isso.
Tem provedor grande que ainda não viu este nicho. Compra de link de 1Tera por exemplo sai baratíssimo. Se o provedor consome a metade, quem sabe ele não consegue negociar os outros 500mega na região vendendo picado para provedores menores? Às vezes o medo da concorrência não deixa um provedor maior ver isto. Ele não vê que os outros 500mega estão saindo para ele quase de graça... E que sempre ele tendo este diferencial vai estar a frente. Mas parece que fica sempre olhando por cima do muro para ver como está a horta do vizinho.
Já aqueles que usam de parcerias são os que estão crescendo e mantendo o mercado mais organizado.

----------


## IsmaelDiaz

> Qual é tua região. Já fazia tempo que não ouvia falar em link dedicado de 2mil reais.
> 
> Quem sabe tu acha um provedor de cidade vizinha que te entregue um dedicado por um preço bem melhor..
> Provedores grandes, com condições de comprar link em grandes quantidades já estão comprando até por 30 reais e mega. E revendem por um preço bem competitivo para outros provedores. De repente tu acha link por cento e poucos o mega... Tem que pesquisar na tua volta para ver se é possível isso.
> Tem provedor grande que ainda não viu este nicho. Compra de link de 1Tera por exemplo sai baratíssimo. Se o provedor consome a metade, quem sabe ele não consegue negociar os outros 500mega na região vendendo picado para provedores menores? Às vezes o medo da concorrência não deixa um provedor maior ver isto. Ele não vê que os outros 500mega estão saindo para ele quase de graça... E que sempre ele tendo este diferencial vai estar a frente. Mas parece que fica sempre olhando por cima do muro para ver como está a horta do vizinho.
> Já aqueles que usam de parcerias são os que estão crescendo e mantendo o mercado mais organizado.


Rolim De Moura - RO

Ta dificil aqui de achar link, 1 Devido as ações juridicas que um micro provedor não tera tanto dinheiro assim pra regularizar tudo.

E 2 a entrega do link, poderia me dizer exatamente como é feito a entrega do link dedicado? O que precisa essas coisas

Pra comprar link acho que eles só vende se for regularizado tipo a licença da Anatel por exemplo.

Vou pesquizar mais aqui na região

Até uns 30 MB acho que ja ta ótimo pra iniciar o Micro Provedor!

----------


## raumaster

> Estou falando de 21 anos atrás em 1996


Ha, 21 anos atras! 512k ha 21 anos atras dava pra fazer dinheiro vendendo muitos links de 64k e 128k ate pq a internet era outra, mal se usava upload, mal tinha videos streaming, sites estaticos, nada de rede social como existe hj, nem smart phone, table... nem wifi, so um pc fixo em casa...cenário muito diferente.

Enviado via LG-H818 usando UnderLinux App

----------

